

Ask HN: Best tool to collect performance metrics - holznot

What are the state-of-the art tools to collect software performance metrics such as API response times, upstream latency, etc.? I'm looking for something that's easy to integrate (e.g. SNMP, syslog or some other type of queue).<p>We've been using Cacti in the past but prior to deploying that again I wanted to check if anybody has experience running something else.
======
dkhenry
To really give you a good answer I would need to know the size of your
network. If you have a small network cacti might be your best bet, but as soon
as you get to large deployments you have a better shot at justifying a
comercial product which will offer more features tehn cacti.

For small networks

Cacti Cube ( <http://square.github.com/cube/> ) Graphite (
<http://graphite.wikidot.com/> )

For large networks I am going to be biased towards SevOne ( I work there )

SevOne ( <http://sevone.com> ) SolarWinds ( <http://solarwinds.com> ) OpenNMS
(<http://opennms.org> )

~~~
holznot
Thanks - our network is fairly small with not more than 10 boxes. Graphite
looks good, I'll check the documentation.

